# Warning in Event Viewer



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I was browsing the Event Viewer today to fix another issue and noticed that the system was displaying a driver failure on startup.

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP
Date: 3/25/2015 3:40:50 PM
Event ID: 219
Task Category: (212)
Level: Warning
Keywords: 
User: SYSTEM
Computer: 
Description:
The driver \Driver\WudfRd failed to load for the device SWD\WPDBUSENUM\{0b6f6a3f-d103-11e4-8254-806e6f6e6963}#0000000000007E00.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP" Guid="{9C205A39-1250-487D-ABD7-E831C6290539}" />
<EventID>219</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>3</Level>
<Task>212</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-03-25T20:40:50.456781800Z" />
<EventRecordID>4205</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="384" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer></Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="DriverNameLength">70</Data>
<Data Name="DriverName">SWD\WPDBUSENUM\{0b6f6a3f-d103-11e4-8254-806e6f6e6963}#0000000000007E00</Data>
<Data Name="Status">3221226341</Data>
<Data Name="FailureNameLength">14</Data>
<Data Name="FailureName">\Driver\WudfRd</Data>
<Data Name="Version">0</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Some research shows its for a card reader, however, I don't have one on the system. I did at one point, but not any more. There are no errors in Device Manager. Any thoughts?


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi! Do you see any thing in devise manager -disk drives??


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

> The card reader will appear in two places: Disk Drives and Universal Serial Bus controls as USB Mass Storage. If there is a yellow exclamation point (!) or question mark (?) next to the device, try to refresh the drivers.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nope, nothing like that.


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi! I'm wondering if any thing shows up in your Reliability Monitor!!
Some times you can get a clue there what's going on with your PC. It's a lot like event viewer, but easier for me understand. Just type reliability history in your search Orb.
That's the way I get access to it.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

I get the following 'error' after each boot:

```
- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
  <Provider Name="Service Control Manager" Guid="{555908d1-a6d7-4695-8e1e-26931d2012f4}" EventSourceName="Service Control Manager" /> 
  <EventID Qualifiers="49152">7026</EventID> 
  <Version>0</Version> 
  <Level>2</Level> 
  <Task>0</Task> 
  <Opcode>0</Opcode> 
  <Keywords>0x8080000000000000</Keywords> 
  <TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-03-20T17:55:47.281740300Z" /> 
  <EventRecordID>1712343</EventRecordID> 
  <Correlation /> 
  <Execution ProcessID="712" ThreadID="716" /> 
  <Channel>System</Channel> 
  <Computer>MyPC</Computer> 
  <Security /> 
  </System>
- <EventData>
  <Data Name="param1">cdrom</Data> 
  </EventData>
  </Event>
```
As I've never had a CD/DVD installed in this rig, just a very rare connection of one via USB, solution = *ignore*.


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

> As I've never had a CD/DVD installed in this rig, just a very rare connection of one via USB, solution = *ignore*.


Was wondering! Does any thing show up in your Reliability Monitor!! IMHO, there are lots of weird things that show up in even viewer that I also ignore, but I pay close attention to the Reliability Monitor!!


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Reliability of a device that doesn't exist? Really?


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

satrow said:


> Reliability of a device that doesn't exist? Really?


What do you mean doesn't exist??
What Is the Windows 7 Reliability Monitor And How to Get The Most Out Of It


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

donetao said:


> Was wondering! Does any thing show up in your Reliability Monitor!! IMHO, there are lots of weird things that show up in even viewer that I also ignore, but I pay close attention to the Reliability Monitor!!


Other than a bunch of warnings telling me that the Windows 8 apps have not been updated, there's nothing else important there.


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

> Other than a bunch of warnings telling me that the Windows 8 apps have not been updated, there's nothing else important there.


OK! IMHO just ignore the event warning then. I like Reliability monitor and I check mine daily. It has been a big help for me. I know it doesn't have all the answers, but it has helped me a few times solve issues! I send all my error reports to Microsoft, hoping that it will get better in the future. Here's a recent error in Reliability Monitor!!
Description
Faulting Application Path: C:\Users\Gary\Downloads\pal_install_r132127.exe

Problem signature
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: pal_install_r132127.exe
Application Version: 11.6.604.17056
Application Timestamp: 4e64d9b3
Fault Module Name: pal_install_r132127.exe
Fault Module Version: 11.6.604.17056
Fault Module Timestamp: 4e64d9b3
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 0000147a
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 0a9e
Additional Information 2: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
Additional Information 3: 0a9e
Additional Information 4: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID: 901849601


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Device that doesn't exist = CD/DVD drive for me, 'chief's is a card reader.

Reliability Monitor reports only serves to remind me that I use a lot of pre-release software - stuff crashes, I collate a report and hopefully a way of reproducing the crash, sometimes lucking onto the trigger on the way. RM tells me much less than I'd already experienced and dug into in detail.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thing is, I removed the card reader already. :grin:

Error remains. :ermm:


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

> If you need to uninstall the card reader, go to start->type devmgmt.msc->press enter. Expand IDE ATA/ATAPI Controller->look for Realtek PCIE Card Reader. Double click on it->go to Driver tab. Click Uninstall (select _Delete the software for this device to uninstall_ the device completely) to uninstall the device.


Hi I have never done this. Doesn't make sense to keep getting a error for some thing that has been uninstalled.


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Masterchief! I don't want to be a pain in the rear end. I'm the newbie here. I'm just trying to help and learn new things. I'm sure you uninstalled card reader from Add/ Remove.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

There's no software associated with the card reader. It's quite old, hence the reason I removed it from the system.

Not sure why Windows still thinks its there.


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Masterchief! I'm wondering if there are some left over files. When I uninstall a program,I always clean up left overs with Everything Search Engine.
Everything Search Engine


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi! I'm done now. When software doesn't get uninstalled properly, Strange things can happen in Windows. After I uninstall software I use Everything Search Engine and Regedit F3 to delete all left behinds. I'm a clean freak. When I uninstall some thing, I want it all gone from my PC. When I get done, you won't find much of that program on my PC. I have exhausted my little bit of knowledge on this subject
Sorry for being a pest.
Trying to learn and make a hand here on TSF.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> Sorry for being a pest.


Don't put yourself down. :smile: You've been a great help!


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Don't put yourself down. :smile: You've been a great help!


Thanks Masterchief for your kind words! Did you search with Everything Search Engine to see if there were any left over files??


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Take a look at non-present devices in Device Manager. Google how to enable this if you don't already know. The old card reader is most likely still listed, plus a lot more others that you have ever plugged in and are not currently connected. Try to remove it. This will perhaps get rid of the registry entries for that particular card reader and or driver and it's startup type. If this doesn't work, try changing the startup type of that driver and setting it to disabled. Autoruns used to have a drivers tab (its been long since I used it, so I'm not sure if the latest version still have this feature) from where you can disable startup loading of missing drivers and those that you choose. I think there's also an article in technet that explains how to change startup type of drivers.


----------

